# Sites in Plymouth/Saltash area please



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Need to go to Plymouth next week for a few days on family business. Can anyone recommend a site with hardstand and electric please?

Thanks

Peter and Irene


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

*Sites in Plymouth/Saltash*

When we were catching the ferry from Plymouth to Bilbao we used the CC CL at Furze park Farm 01752 347239 it was quiet so they allowed us to park on the internal driveway where there was a hard surface, electrics were available


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter and Irene,
Have a look at www.riversidecaravanpark.com I havent stayed here but have spoken to several people that have and they all say it is ideal for motorhomes and there is a bus into Plymouth from the site i think


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

You can stay at the CC site in Looe and catch the bus into Plymouth, it takes about 1 hour, very picturest ride and very good value if you get the rover type ticket ??

The site is very good with sea views, we stayed there a few weeks ago

The bus ride is something else when you see just where they can get a double decker, 

Brian


----------



## 88812 (May 9, 2005)

We have used *Riverside* which is open all year several times and have always found it clean and tidy with lots of hardstandings and electric points. There is a park and ride, a large Sainsburys supermarket and several large stores(PC world,Halfords etc.) a few minutes walk from the site. There is also a good cycle/walkway on the disused railway which heads towards Yelverton.
All the best Colin.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the speedy replies.

Dolbeare Caravan Park, Saltash and Riverside Caravan Park seem the best for us as we need to have easy access to Plymouth and Saltash.

Peter and Irene


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Peter and Irene

Let us know what the site is like, as the £40 per week until April looks very good, and if the site is OK, we may try it in a week or so ?

Brian


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just back from Plymouth. Stayed 3 days at Riverside Caravan Site. As said before there are plenty of hard stands and electric points. There were quite a few motorhomes on site and lots of caravans, the caravans looked as if they were stored rather than being used. There are two toilet blocks which are very clean with cubicles, basins and showers (although the blocks are unheated). The site is hand for Sainsburys (10 min), park and ride (10 min), PC World and Homebase (10 min) and also the local ski slopes if you are so inclined  . There is a cycle path from close to the site and Plymbridge Woods (National Trust) is adjacent - great for dog walks, rambling etc.

I needed to hire a car and got one from Vospers Car Hire (10 mins) at less than £30 per day.

The site is close to a small industrial site, not in view, and there is some slight noise from it (24 hours) if the wind is in the wrong direction.

Riverside Caravan Park 01752 344122
Vospers Car Hire 01752 636333

Peter and Irene


----------

